# Holganix



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Anyone here use it ? https://www.holganix.com/

I am currently trying their Holganix Tree & Shrub and Holganix Lawn products. Their Tree & Shrub product rejuvenated a couple of my azaleas that were struggling over the past couple years. The blooms on the more healthy ones were more vibrant and lasted longer than past years.

I am waiting to see how the lawn handles summer stress this year with use of Holganix Lawn. Hopefully there is increased root depth.

Would like to hear from others !


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm using holganix Pb1. It doesn't have to be refrigerated so much easier to store


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Any other feedback/comments ?


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

I tested by applying the Lawn bio+ (Refrigerated) mixed with Blue Sky 21-0-0 to one section of the lawn. Didn't see any noticeable results. Don't think I'll buy it again. Hope this helps


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Anyone else using Holganix Lawn ? Interested in your experiences with it.

I have a some 100% KBG pots and 100% TTTF pots this year under grow lights currently in clear plastic containers. TTTF surely does put out deep roots quickly compared to KBG.

The pots with Holganix Lawn applied at seeding time have noticeably deeper roots after 18 days in the TTTF pots.


----------

